# Odometer and trip meter don't work correctly..what do I do?



## quirky_rikku (May 29, 2007)

I have a 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE. I just bought it today as a replacement for my 2001 Mitsubishi Mirage. It's only my second car.....Uhm, my Mitsubishi had a digital odometer and this one has the one that rolls the numbers. Now, I'm not very car savvy, but I know the odometer and trip meter are supposed to move with every mile, but. it *isnt*. It would move every once in a while, but thats after I know for sure that I went farther than that. What would I do to go about fixing the problem, or what could the problem be? is it as simple as the button is jammed (but i dont see how the odometer would stop working too if thats the case) or is it as complex as i would need to replace the whole odometer thingy? (which of course, i dont know how to go about doing that -_-) Has anyone else had this problem? I'm sorry for sounding kinda dumb, as I said I'm not too good with cars though I'd like to be.

thanks for the help and I hope I didnt confuse you with my ranting explanation!

~quirky_rikku


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

quirky_rikku said:


> I have a 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE. I just bought it today as a replacement for my 2001 Mitsubishi Mirage. It's only my second car.....Uhm, my Mitsubishi had a digital odometer and this one has the one that rolls the numbers. Now, I'm not very car savvy, but I know the odometer and trip meter are supposed to move with every mile, but. it *isnt*. It would move every once in a while, but thats after I know for sure that I went farther than that. What would I do to go about fixing the problem, or what could the problem be? is it as simple as the button is jammed (but i dont see how the odometer would stop working too if thats the case) or is it as complex as i would need to replace the whole odometer thingy? (which of course, i dont know how to go about doing that -_-) Has anyone else had this problem? I'm sorry for sounding kinda dumb, as I said I'm not too good with cars though I'd like to be.
> 
> thanks for the help and I hope I didnt confuse you with my ranting explanation!
> 
> ~quirky_rikku


I assume the speedo is working ok.
If so then the odo is probably broken, i suggest a used cluster. they go for 40 -50 $ 
Look on web and find one near you with the same mileage.
If you don't find one with the same mileage go to the Nissan dealer they have a sticker to add to the door jamb that they fill out with the correction.
good luck...
BTW you need the same kind ie no tach, security if you have it etc.
you will have to rewire the plugs if you upgrade to a cluster with a tach from without a tach.

there are instruction on how to do this.


----------



## quirky_rikku (May 29, 2007)

IanH said:


> I assume the speedo is working ok.
> If so then the odo is probably broken, i suggest a used cluster. they go for 40 -50 $
> Look on web and find one near you with the same mileage.
> If you don't find one with the same mileage go to the Nissan dealer they have a sticker to add to tech door jamb that they fill out with the correction.
> ...


well as far as i know my speedometer works.....how will i know if it isnt working? i can pretty much visually tell how fast im going, but at faster highway speeds i cant tell so much. i just know that at 70 i seem to pass cars in the slow lane...as if im going almost 80..but thats probably just people going slow, haha. and no i dont have a tachometer or anything like that. 

i'll probably have my brother look at it, he has a 1998 altima. but i will take your advice, ive been looking to see what i can find pertaining to this matter..thank you


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

quirky_rikku said:


> well as far as i know my speedometer works.....how will i know if it isnt working? i can pretty much visually tell how fast im going, but at faster highway speeds i cant tell so much. i just know that at 70 i seem to pass cars in the slow lane...as if im going almost 80..but thats probably just people going slow, haha. and no i dont have a tachometer or anything like that.
> 
> i'll probably have my brother look at it, he has a 1998 altima. but i will take your advice, ive been looking to see what i can find pertaining to this matter..thank you


yes if its reading then its working. That means the pick up is OK on the transaxle.
I swapped my cluster out for one with a tach.
You have to re-wire all three plugs in the cluster. No going back easily.
biggest problem is if you have an issue with something not working, is it the new wiring job or the used cluster ?
I tested my used cluster in daughters SER before attempting the re-wiring.
Search for cluster swap. there is a good write up by ninety - nine sel ( Justin) on his web site with links on the forum here. 
If i can find it I will add later.
Good Luck....


----------



## quirky_rikku (May 29, 2007)

Thanks...

if i do replace the cluster thing, ill probbaly get one identical to the one I have for good measure....

oh and i have an update. today, my odometer worked but only rolled to a new number every 20 minutes i was driving or so, and my trip meter..it would work for a sec, stop working, start again...and right now it reads that I went 7 miles. but i know i went at least 30. XD


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

quirky_rikku said:


> Thanks...
> 
> if i do replace the cluster thing, ill probbaly get one identical to the one I have for good measure....
> 
> oh and i have an update. today, my odometer worked but only rolled to a new number every 20 minutes i was driving or so, and my trip meter..it would work for a sec, stop working, start again...and right now it reads that I went 7 miles. but i know i went at least 30. XD


Ok good luck, i think if the speedometer works fine then its just the ODO
BTW fill in your particulars so we can see where you are and your car etc. 
I find it helps sometimes.


----------



## xomiax (Jul 13, 2006)

i have a similar problem, but my odo works when it is cold out and stops as summer arrives


----------



## xomiax (Jul 13, 2006)

maybe it is a line that warps in heat?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya mine is very simmilar, works normaly for a while then stopps, then some times it spinns hella fast to catch up for the time it didnt work, but my vss also has malfuncutiond as well a few times, altho my gps tells me that my spedo works fine


----------

